# converting a manual window to power (mk4 golf)



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

there is any thing that i have to be awrae of as far as the power window motors go?thanks in advance


----------



## Supervan II (Jul 1, 2003)

*Re: converting a manual window to power (ravipedrosa)*

Please don't even consider this any further (for your own good!).
The power window motor is not going to be the problem. The window regulator is the culprit that fails regularly due to a bad design. Do a search in ANY forum A2/A3/A4 for "power windows" and you'll get consensus on this issue.


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: converting a manual window to power (Supervan II)*

Not such a problem if you install the revised metal clips.


----------



## push (Apr 12, 2003)

*Re: converting a manual window to power (Buran)*

The regulators STILL break after putting the revised metal clips. keep your manual windows its alot cheaper in the long run


----------



## Buran (Apr 21, 2000)

*Re: converting a manual window to power (push)*

I haven't had them break yet. The windows DO still freeze up, and if you roll the mechanism down while the window is frozen, and don't roll it back up, the window does fall into the door when the ice lets go because there's no support. This isn't the regulator's fault. If you roll down the window and it doesn't move, roll it back up and you'll have no problems once the weather does warm up.


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

anyone else?


----------



## silver_arrow_jetta (Jul 30, 2004)

bump


----------

